# HOG PROBLEM!!!!



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

A friend told me he had lots of deer and hogs at his place bout 1.1/2 hrs from galveston.Told him I would be glad to come thin em out,but his wife said hell no!!! Well today, a month later,she calls and was almost begging me to come up for 2 days and kill as many as i can,cause they are literlly in the yard causing severe damage.There is approx 30-50 in the herd and like clockwork come out around 12am every night. he said they are little tho,most bout waist high on him.Hmmm?Sounds like a big herd of some very big hogs to me? Waist high?Thats big for a hog.So next friday I come in from offshore and am cited as hell cause Im gonna go bowhunting in his backyard!! Post pics when I get one.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds more like you need an AR-15... giv'em he11..!!


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Claymore Mine would be more like it!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

You should tell the wife that your time is valuable and you will kill them for $50 each. That free stuff was the trial offer. LOL!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

If you need another bow on that hunt I would like to volunteer...


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Any luck?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Hog Problem = Hog Opportunity!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Tell that wife of your friend that you can get plenty of 2coolers to help with that hog problem if she like....I volunteer... and Miles2fish as well


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Miles2Fish said:


> If you need another bow on that hunt I would like to volunteer...


same traffic....Ill even bring a cooler and a knife


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

can i go i will even take my wife.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

A bow isn't really a mass hog management tool lol...something that goes BOOM each time the trigger is pulled would be much better.

Good luck.

TH


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

build a large round pen trap with t-posts and cattle panels and put the walk in finger door and a deer feeder in it, leave the door open a few days m then prop it open w a stick, then its's go time

i suspect he will want to leave it there.


----------



## aquaholic71 (Apr 2, 2009)

got'em coach


----------

